# Albino Wels - wie fangen?



## tomkt (2. März 2009)

Hallo Zusammen,

ich habe einen ca. 30 cm großen __ Wels im Teich den ich gerne fangen würde.

Hat jemand einen Tip wie ich das am Besten anfange.

Könnte das mit einer Reuse klappen.

Gruß,

Thomas


----------



## Annett (6. März 2009)

*AW: Albino  Wels - wie fangen?*

Hallo Thomas,

ich habe mal den Thementitel überarbeitet... vielleicht hilft Dir das, Antworten zu bekommen. 
Falls Du nicht schon selbst auf die Idee gekommen bist - versuch es doch außerdem mal mit Deiner Frage in einem Angler-Forum.

Welse im Gartenteich sind nicht so häufig. Besitzer, die diese wieder herausfangen wollen dementsprechend noch seltener.


----------



## goldfisch (6. März 2009)

*AW: Albino  Wels - wie fangen?*

Hallo Thomas,

Bisher hatte ich nur einen Fisch der raus sollte und auch nicht in die Reuse ging. Den habe ich geangelt. Steht hier irgendwo im Forum.

Wels habe ich nicht, klingt aber nach verfressen und dürfte dementsprechend leicht zu fangen sein.

mfg Jürgen


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (6. März 2009)

*AW: Albino  Wels - wie fangen?*

Hallo Thomas,

du hast wirklich nen Wels in 14.000 L Teich ? Den letzten den ich in einem ultra riesen großen Angelteich gefangen habe, hatte ich mit rotem Forellenteig mit glitzerzeuch auf Pose in 60cm tiefe in ner Schlammecke gefangen. 

Welse sind sehr neugierig und können sehr gut hören, beim welsangeln nimmt man deshalb so ein spezielles Schlagholz und klatscht damit aufs wasser, das lockt sie an. 

Aber für deinen kleinen Teich würd ich dir eher die Keschermethode empfehlen. Leg den Kescher aus und gib über ihn einen lockstoff (Anglerladen) ins wassser  + irgendwas leckeres zum Fressen vielleicht klappts ja, am besten trägst du dabei noch dunkle, unauffällige kleidung.

Mach doch mal nen Foto vom Teich.


----------



## Bladsches (6. März 2009)

*AW: Albino  Wels - wie fangen?*

Hi Thomas,

der Wels besitzt zwei Knochenplatten in seinem Maul (oben und unten). Außerdem ist alles sehr knorpelig in seinem Maul und somit sehr schwer ihn zu angeln. Bei den größeren Welse, welche ich auch schon gefangen habe, muss man einen sehr kräftigen Anhieb setzen, damit der Haken richtig sitzt. Deswegen würde ich dir abraten von der Angelmethode. 

Da Welse in der Natur eigentlich keine Feinde besitzt (außer den Mensch) sind sie sehr träge im Wasser und schwimmen "königlich" umher. 
Am einfachsten stelle ich mir vor, zu zweit mit Kescher bewaffnet von vorne und hinten langsam anschleichen und versuchen ihn in den Kescher zu treiben. 

Gruß Steven


----------



## Koi-Uwe (6. März 2009)

*AW: Albino  Wels - wie fangen?*



Bladsches schrieb:


> Am einfachsten stelle ich mir vor, zu zweit mit Kescher bewaffnet von vorne und hinten langsam anschleichen und versuchen ihn in den Kescher zu treiben.



Ich halte das auch für die beste Methode. Am besten mit einem normalen Kescher und einem Koikescher, der ist schön groß mit einem flachen Netz um den Wels dann nicht zu verletzen wenn er im Kescher liegt.


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (6. März 2009)

*AW: Albino  Wels - wie fangen?*

aber aufpassen !, die schnappen gehörig mit ihrem riesen breitmaul zu ... und wunder dich nicht über das grunzen und fauchen  ... ich hab mich damals halb tot gelacht als ich ihn geangelt hatte


----------



## Christian und Frauke (6. März 2009)

*AW: Albino  Wels - wie fangen?*

Nabend Tomas,
ist es ein gewöhnlicher __ Waller den Du in Deinem Teich hast?
Bei der Grösse versuchs mal mit nem 6er oder 8er Harken(scharf)und 
einem kleinen toten Köderfisch 5 bis 10 cm
zieh den Harken durch die Schwanzwurzel,wenn es nicht klappt warte 
noch etwas bis das Wasser wärmer ist und er hunger kriegt


----------



## tomkt (9. März 2009)

*AW: Albino  Wels - wie fangen?*

Hallo Zusammen,

ich habe mich entschlossen eine Fischsenke zu kaufen,
ich denke damit klappt es am Besten.


Gruß,

Thomas


----------



## Koi-Uwe (9. März 2009)

*AW: Albino  Wels - wie fangen?*

Morgen 
Mit einer __ Senke hast du nur einen Versuch, sollte es nicht beim ersten mal klappen wirds ganz schwer damit.
Versuch es im Dunkeln, mit einer Taschenlampe ins Wasser leuchten, dass lenkt ihn ein bisschen ab.


----------



## Jürgen W (9. März 2009)

*AW: Albino  Wels - wie fangen?*

Hallo Thomas
ich könnte dir mit einen sehr großen Kescher
bzw. auch eine __ Senke aushelfen
dann brauchst du sowas auch nicht kaufen


----------



## tomkt (10. März 2009)

*AW: Albino  Wels - wie fangen?*

Hallo Jürgen,

komme ich gerne drauf zurück.

Ich habe ihn diese Jahr noch nicht gesehen, obwohl er weiß ist.


Gruß,

Thomas


----------



## tomkt (17. März 2009)

*AW: Albino  Wels - wie fangen?*

Hallo Zusammen,

der Wels ist raus und schwimmt jetzt in einer großen Tonne, mit Sprudlerstein.

Mein Sohn hat in mit einem Netz erwischt, der Wels war wohl noch etwas träge.


Gruß,

Thomas


----------



## Koi-Uwe (17. März 2009)

*AW: Albino  Wels - wie fangen?*

Na Prima 

Mit ein wenig Geduld hat es dann doch geklappt ja ?


----------



## McFarland (17. März 2009)

*AW: Albino  Wels - wie fangen?*

Also meinen letzten Wels hab ich mit Mais gefangen... fragt nicht!
Wir waren eigentlich auf Weißfische aus und plötzlich hing da so n 70cm __ Waller dran.

Kescher sollte aber im Teich gut gehen... grad um diese Jahreszeit sind die Fische noch recht träge.


----------

